# Help Asap!



## exoskeletal (Oct 12, 2009)

So my poor little frontosa has fungus, I have no idea how.. because I've kept water conditions ideal.

Anyways, she is not doing well! Found her lying on the substrate this morning, what do I treat this with?

Please help ASAP as I'm going to the store right now to get her meds!!


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

exoskeletal said:


> So my poor little frontosa has fungus, I have no idea how.. because I've kept water conditions ideal.
> 
> Anyways, she is not doing well! Found her lying on the substrate this morning, what do I treat this with?
> 
> Please help ASAP as I'm going to the store right now to get her meds!!


If its fungus then use methylene blue. If she's large enough treat her directly by putting the medication on her with a Qtip. Make sure the infected area is covered in the blue solution. Once the infected areas have been covered return her to the quarantine tank. If my fish are large enough I like to treat them directly just the meds impact the biological filtration.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

The place I bought my Methylene Blue said it was not going to be sold in stores in Canada anymore.

W


----------



## exoskeletal (Oct 12, 2009)

I have treated her with some Pimavix, anybody used this before?

She is swimming.. but some of her fins have started to deteriorated. Those will grow back I hope?

Swimming is better than lying on the ground, so I think I've saved this one!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> The place I bought my Methylene Blue said it was not going to be sold in stores in Canada anymore.
> W


Yeah, I think meth-blue is a highly carcinogenic compound. It's slowly being phased out.



exoskeletal said:


> I have treated her with some Pimavix, anybody used this before?...


You mean Primafix? Yes, that's a natural remedy. It should do the trick, hope it's not too late.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## exoskeletal (Oct 12, 2009)

Update:

Things have gotten worse. I cleaned out the filters, with the exception of the cartridges (weren't very dirty, newish).. then I vacuumed the gravel while doing about a 50% water change, I then put fresh water in, with a little chlorine remover, and treated the water by adding 3 tsp's of salt and the Pimafix.

I mistakenly put the other 3 frontosa back in the tank, thinking it would be safe and perhaps beneficial for them to also take the treatment against the virus, but instantly their health seemed to fall. Another one seemed to be resting on the ground, and losing his equillibrium. I put the other 3 non-sick fronts into another larger tank where my parrot fish are living (they're fine) and they instantly were swimming around, and regained colour.

And now the tank only has the single sick front in it, and is cloudy again.

What in the? I tested the parameters again and everything is ideal.

My poor front looks like she's about to call it quits at any second, I don't know what to do. What is my problem? I don't have a camera sorry.

The decorations are two peices of driftwood (which unfortunately also have copepods on) that were heavily rinsed, and a rock which came from another aquarium I had, but I boiled it and soaked it in saltwater for a long period of time.

Any help, is greatly appreciated. I can't find anything on the web. Thanks for your time guys.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Yeah, I think meth-blue is a highly carcinogenic compound. It's slowly being phased out.
> 
> You mean Primafix? Yes, that's a natural remedy. It should do the trick, hope it's not too late.


Methylene blue is still readily available, just use it cautiously. It has a lot of industrial applications and we sometimes use it as a staining agent in microbiology. I can't find any information that definitively says its being phased out.

If the water is getting cloudy repeatedly it may be from a bacterial bloom. Take out all the decorations and do another large water change. I think at this point you'll have to hit the aquarium with wide spectrum antibiotics in order to save the fish. Its a shame that you don't have a hospital tank because treating a fish in this manner generally resets the cycle.


----------



## exoskeletal (Oct 12, 2009)

I know, idealy i'd have a hospital tank.

But due to space, renovations, time, and money, i do not.

How do I treat a bacterial bloom?


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Do a 50% WC and treat the entire tank with Maracyn 1 and 2. This is sort of a last resort treatment. Make sure the aquarium has really good aeration. What type of test kits do you have and how old are they?


----------



## exoskeletal (Oct 12, 2009)

OK. I did a 50%WC, treated with the rest of my Pimafix, and used 3tsps of salt.

Took all the decorations out, and vaccuumed gravel again while draining the water.

I use the Jungle test strips, I know they aren't the top of the line and the most reliable but they work. Or maybe not. 

The water in the tank is instantly cloudy, again! what in the hell? I JUST did a 50% water change and its cloudy as heck.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

exoskeletal said:


> OK. I did a 50%WC, treated with the rest of my Pimafix, and used 3tsps of salt.
> 
> Took all the decorations out, and vaccuumed gravel again while draining the water.
> 
> ...


You must be have a contaminant. Disconnect your filter and run an air stone into the the tank. Do another large WC and see if this helps to dissipate the cloudyness. Its really too bad you don't have any images, its pretty difficult to diagnose. You mentioned that your other fronts perked up when you removed them. How are they now? It may actually be the tank water that's causing this condition.


----------



## exoskeletal (Oct 12, 2009)

Darkside said:


> You must be have a contaminant. Disconnect your filter and run an air stone into the the tank. Do another large WC and see if this helps to dissipate the cloudyness. Its really too bad you don't have any images, its pretty difficult to diagnose. You mentioned that your other fronts perked up when you removed them. How are they now? It may actually be the tank water that's causing this condition.


Yes I put the fronts into another tank with my parrotfish and instantly they perked up, and regained colour.

Maybe it is something inside the HOB filter? I will run the airstone for a few hours and see waht that does.


----------



## exoskeletal (Oct 12, 2009)

Like I said, have done two 50% WC's in the last 24 hours, have removed all decoration, and have vacuumed gravel three times.

Nothing is in the tank except the clean gravel and sick fishy.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sick fish*

when my angels had that , it took them a while , i didnt have a hospital tank i ended up just using a small rubbermaid tub , with a sponge filter and a air stone i treated with metafix and pimafix and aquarium salt . i also used methalyne blue in another separate container only for a few mins or so .
both did well , the sickest one is still strugling at times , and the one that was not that sick passed away . so u have to keep an eye on them 
good luck 
tom


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Is this fish still alive? I guess you could always give it 100% clean water and toss it in a bucket or Rubbermaid with an air stone.


----------



## exoskeletal (Oct 12, 2009)

She is still alive! She has been secluded in her tank, which is still a cloud, and I've been running just the air stone.

I'm setting up a hospital tank today, using cycled water + cycled biomedia, and hopefully she will perk up. She looks as if she's being treated, and is trying to swim but the fin rot is stopping her!


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

Do you have activated carbon in you filter or anywhere in your tank? The carbon can denature the med and turn it into toxic medium. Take out the carbon, do a few 50% WC, then use the meds.

Good luck.


----------

